# [video] How to solve a skewb (includes tips and tricks)



## Sa967St (Aug 25, 2012)

[youtubehd]qpykCxeMA6U[/youtubehd]

I put a lot of effort into this. Enjoy. 



description said:


> Some notes (please read before watching):
> 
> 1. My skewb has my irregular colour scheme (sorry). In the video, I always solve the first side on the white face, which is opposite of the purple face. The colour scheme in the images stay consistent with this, be aware that the "last four corners" I refer to are always the purple corners. Sometimes corners are light grey instead of dark grey, and that indicates that you turn around those corners for an algorithm.
> 
> ...


----------



## JasonK (Aug 25, 2012)

This is massively helpful  Time to get my skewb out again...

Also lol haitch-perm


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 25, 2012)

kinda similar to chris's same alg.


----------



## vcuber13 (Aug 25, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> I put a lot of effort into this. Enjoy.


like getting the video the right length?


----------



## jla (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks! Really helpful!! Hoping that Skewb will be an official event some day...


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 26, 2012)

cubecraze1 said:


> kinda similar to chris's same alg.


Yup, it's the same alg. I just make use of it in different ways.



vcuber13 said:


> like getting the video the right length?


It took 8 upload attempts to get it right. ^^


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 26, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> It took 8 upload attempts to get it right. ^^



Eight attempts plus an Albert =3

You learned all 134 cases? Incredible x_x


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 26, 2012)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> You learned all 134 cases? Incredible x_x


I never said that. I only know half of it, actually.


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 26, 2012)

Sa967St said:


> I never said that. I only know half of it, actually.



Still incredible xD


----------

